# Crazy Agility Equipment!



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

About 2 minutes in, you have to look at the jump wings! And the Table! Can really see the influence from the 'horse' world where agility started. I'd sure hate to be in charge of the setup and take down of the course though... :wub:

Great video with other stuff from Susan Garrett but the jumps are a hoot! (2 min in...)


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Wow.............so fun to watch.

Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Fun! Gosh, that major wipe out at the end was scary. I like the last comment about grey whiskers.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

BlackPuppy said:


> Fun! Gosh, that major wipe out at the end was scary. I like the last comment about grey whiskers.


That wipe out WAS crazy amazing! Just goes to show how a lean and fit dog is set up to get thru something like that with no injury and just a little surprised!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW, what a team! Amazing to watch them run.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Since I am subscribed to pretty much every thread on page one of this sub-forum, I've been going through old posts to see what I missed. This video is worth a :bump:

That might just be my new favorite agility video for the time being. The dogs are crazy fast and the handling is so unbelievable. Not only are the handlers fast enough to keep up with their dogs with _split_seconds between obstacles, they are also, in many spots, positioning the dog in such a way to set them up for the next couple obstacles between each one. That is superb, top notch, handling. I'm bumping this for awesomeness... 

(Oh, and the course obstacles ARE awesome! Did you see the chute is a doghouse!?)


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

wow


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I loved the round pause table!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't know if that's an AKC event or not, but I was surprised by the round table. The AKC, at least, states it must be square:

4. Pause Table. The top of the Pause Table is a 36-inch square, plus or minus (+/-) 2 inches, with a non-slip surface (carpeting may be used).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Not an AKC event, this was part of ESPN's Great Outdoor Games so kind of a mix of dog agility rules/equipment. Not sure they are still doing this event.

Great Outdoor Games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dog Agility News, Videos, Photos, and PodCasts - ESPN

News Archive


----------

